# New Cedar Deck



## robertcdf (Nov 12, 2005)

I would lightly sand the cedar before sealing it. It can turn out beautiful and will stick a lot better if you open the grain up with some sanding. If you sand it (of course dont sand if it is wet) you can stain it right away.


----------



## bigchaz (Jun 28, 2006)

DEFINITELY clean the wood before staining. . Sand if you want, but you still clean it. It will help prevent mildew issues as well as removing contaminants that block stain absorption. A clear will last you 6 months or less

Personally I would wait several weeks before staining. Ive stained some new cedar before and it looks nice, but you really have to be careful about not putting too much on. The new cedar doesnt seem to take the stain all that well the first time around


----------



## KUIPORNG (Jan 11, 2006)

Isn't it true that, once you seal it, you need to keep sealing it from time to time, if you don't seal it, you never need to... wouldn't that be a strong reason not to seal it at all?


----------



## robertcdf (Nov 12, 2005)

KUIPORNG said:


> Isn't it true that, once you seal it, you need to keep sealing it from time to time, if you don't seal it, you never need to... wouldn't that be a strong reason not to seal it at all?


You can choose not to seal it... But it will look like crap in less than a year... And will continue to look like crap forever. If thats the look you want then feel free.


----------



## johnjpas34 (Aug 31, 2007)

Ok. Now, like I said, the deck is like 3 weeks old at this point. Two posts that support a rail on one side of my deck are splitting. The contractor that did it implied it's doing that b/c I didn't stain it. I think he's full of it. What should I tell my contractor so that they fix this. My deck cost lots of $$$ and regardless of whether I sealed/stained it less than a month out, posts of cedar wood shouldn't be cracking. Don't you agree. Also, what would be possible solutions to this problem? Clear caulking?


----------



## robertcdf (Nov 12, 2005)

johnjpas34 said:


> Ok. Now, like I said, the deck is like 3 weeks old at this point. Two posts that support a rail on one side of my deck are splitting. The contractor that did it implied it's doing that b/c I didn't stain it. I think he's full of it. What should I tell my contractor so that they fix this. My deck cost lots of $$$ and regardless of whether I sealed/stained it less than a month out, posts of cedar wood shouldn't be cracking. Don't you agree. Also, what would be possible solutions to this problem? Clear caulking?


No... Posts made of composite should not be splitting. Wood is wood and it does what it wants. I have had $40 posts split and $10 posts split I have had $10 posts not split as well as the $40 ones not splitting. 

Stain may help VERY VERY LITTLE to keep it from splitting. This is not your contractors fault this is the fault of the wood. Do not expect a amazingly perfect crack/split/knot free deck unless you paid for the highest of grades of lumber or a man made product.

You can stain your deck when it has dried out... Ways to tell if your deck is dried out. If your contractor butted the deck boards as tight as they could be and let them shrink to a 1/8" gap and there is now a gap then its dry enough to stain. If he used nails or spacers to get the 1/8" gap then after 1 week it should be dry enough to stain.


----------



## bigchaz (Jun 28, 2006)

Out of all the decks restored ive seen very few that dont have some cracking in the posts. Just the way the wood is, not much can be done. Its no ones fault if it does it


----------

